# Earthborn kibble?



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

So I went to the store to pick up Gerry's EVO weight management and started browsing for other weight loss kibbles just out of curiosity. I came across this Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural grain-free kibble. It's not a weight-loss kibble, but the price was so cheap compared to the other grain free products.

I picked up a bag just to ponder it and I like what I see, but can't get over how cheap it was. I asked if it was on sale and they said that's it's regular price. What do you all think? Here's the website: Primitive Natural - Ingredients : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

It doesn't look horrible. I like to see meats listed in ingredients rather than meat meals, but at least they are single source meals rather than the generic "meat meal", which can be anything. Not sure I like tomato pomace as an ingredient; tomatoes aren't really good for dogs, and pomace is just what's left over after they extract the flavour from tomatoes. Essentially a waste product.

Where's it made? A lot of companies lower costs by manufacturing in China. I avoid food products made in China, as the quality standards can be patchy.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's listed with a five-star rating in Dog Food Reviews. Even kibbles with a four-star rating are decent food.

The reviewer in Dog Food Reviews condemns almost ALL kibbles as being low in protein. But this one they don't. 

Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

*Here's another online review --*

Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural Dog Food | Review and Rating

Dog Food Advisor also gives it five stars.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

The kibble is from Midwestern farms who are the same makers of propac foods.


----------

